# who fishes the floaters in winter (besides me?)



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Just curious who on here besides me intends to fish the floaters (Ram, Petronius, Marlin etc..) this winter if and when these seas calm down? Especially curious who goes in an open boat (like me) Winter offshore is a lot different than summer especially in an open center console, but I am itching to go!!! Who is in?!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey, ms,
if you ever need a crew, send me a pm.

jack


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I went last year, and definitely plan on going this year as well as soon as the seas get right. I'm in a 26' CC, just put on the warm clothes and go! Shoot me a PM when you plan on going and we can run together, and if anyone wants to ride out as well pm me, always looking for a good crew.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

we always seem to be watching for a open weather window.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

We run that trip about once a month during the winter, if not a little more. Of course it depends a lot on the weather. Seems that we only get a good weather window once or twice a month. I plan on being out there sometime the week before Christmas. Cant wait! Not sure if anything can beat the experience out there!


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Ill be out there for sure as soon as the weather cooperates


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

We plan on getting out there when the weather cooperates this Winter. We run a 31 CC.


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

If any of ya'll need an extra person pm me always ready and willing to go!


----------



## handfull (May 8, 2009)

Really want to try this year - week between Christmas and new year if there is a weather window. Been out on charters from Dauphin Isl a couple times, but really want to get out there in my boat this year. We should start a thread closer to time to see if there are a few boats going.


----------



## Airborne (Nov 27, 2007)

We are ready for some yellowfin action. We will post report when we go.



Airborne Fishing Team


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

knock on wood next weekend is shaping up to look decent... but it is too far away to get excited about yet


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Wednesay or Thursday night looks like a decent ride out


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes let's cross our fingers as it is finally looking like we might get a shot this weekend!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Rigs in the winter, oh yeah !!!*

After a two years rebuilding/overalling my twin diesels, I am hoping to be done to go this week and dying to get back out there, if not complete I'll hopefully catch a ride with Fender Bender...Shortly Frenchy will be back on the block !!! See you out there, winter will not stop me but the weather will.
All the best.


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

Frenchy said:


> After a two years rebuilding/overalling my twin diesels, I am hoping to be done to go this week and dying to get back out there, if not complete I'll hopefully catch a ride with Fender Bender...Shortly Frenchy will be back on the block !!! See you out there, winter will not stop me but the weather will.
> All the best.


Nice to hear that you are getting ready cant wait for the summer to get back !!!!!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Ferdinand
Nice to hear from you my man...get your ass back out here pronto !! I'll have it together this time...
Take good care.
E.
PS you will be happy to hear that I did get a jigging set up at the outcast sale last year on Capt Gene advice,love this thing (trq200/trevala).


----------



## roadside_doc (Oct 9, 2009)

*I want to go!*

I only have a single engine cape horn, but I would like to go with some of you guys if you have an opening, my 12 yo loves it!, just let me know and I am game....I work at the fire dept and am off alot! thanks Chris


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

We're fully fueled and heading south friday afternoon if it holds true. Evelyn Gale 16/68. :thumbup:


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

If weather holds we are heading out mid morning Friday.

"Forgiven" 16/68/72


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

I fish the floaters all winter in my 340i Sea Vee which is an open Center Console... If the weather holds up, I'll be headed out of Sportsmans in Friday afternoon/evening!!!


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Keeping my fingers crossed and bananas far away in hope the weather and crew cooperate. Hopefully Sat. the Sea Robin on 68! I may have some open spots.


----------



## JLiv45 (Sep 17, 2009)

What is the best way to go about getting the coordinates for the platforms? I have found some pay for coordinates (rigdata.com) website and I called them and they said it was public information they just compile it. So how would one go about procurring the latest information. Would someone be willing to post?

Thanks for any information,

Josh


----------



## Cutter (Oct 3, 2007)

At Ripcharts, we track all mobile offshore drilling units which include: Drillships, Submersibles/Semisubmersibles, and Jack Up rigs. Also the major fixed rigs, such as TLPs, Spars, etc.


----------



## JLiv45 (Sep 17, 2009)

Here we go from a reliable source:

Petronius: 29 13.74 87 46.86
Marlin: 29 6.48 87 56.64
Ram Powell: 29 03.60 88 05.40


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Boat is loaded, fueled and in the water. Team Forgiven is heading out mid morning and will return Sat morning, hopefully with a cooler full of YF!


----------



## skindeep (May 31, 2009)

We are headed out Friday as well. Marine forecast looks awesome.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

had plans on going tomorrow until I got forced into some overtime, work production will be tough knowing that the yft are hungry and I'm missing the bite


----------

